# Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

					Sind Sie auf der Suche nach einem Kabel für den Fernseher oder die Stereoanlage? Bei Amazon gibt es in diesem Bereich viele Schnäppchen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*


----------



## locojens (11. November 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

jetzt mal eine blöde Frage: Wenn ich die Kabel selber löten würde kosten die trotzdem ein vielfaches von denen hier! Also zur Frage taugen die Kabel wirklich was? Oder ist nach dem ersten unbeabsichtigten Zug an der Isolierung das Kabel i.A. ? 

PS: Auch das mehrmalige Umstecken ist ein Problem ... halten die Billigteile das aus ?


----------



## Beenji (11. November 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

Habe mir vor gut einem Jahr das 7,5 Meter Hdmi Kabel gegönnt da ich damals eine Verbindung von Computer zu Fernseher brauchte, damals hat es allerdings noch gut 10 € inkl. Versand gekostet was jedoch trotzdem nur ein bruchteil war im gegensatz zu anderen Namenhaften Herstellern. Ich hatte persönlich nicht viel Hoffnung in das Kabel da man immer wieder in Foren liest das man Kabel für mehr als 100€ brauch damit man ein Gutes Bild + Guten Ton hat. Dies kann ich allerdings nicht bezeugen, das kabel ist 1A würde es mir immer wieder kaufen. Ich habe das Kabel dann im Laufe der Zeit öfters auch an anderen Geräten wie PS3, Laptop usw. gesteckt also immer mal wieder an der isolierung abgezogen und wieder eingesteckt und es funktioniert wunderbar. Ich Kann es nur jedem empfehlen zumal es ja echt kein Geld ist.


----------



## Thornscape (11. November 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also ich persönlich würde die HDMI-Kabel von www.druckerzubehoer.de empfehlen!
Kosten dort auch praktisch nichts, haben aktuelle Standards (nicht uraltes 1.3 wie im Angebot) und die Qualität ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Ein 5m-Kabel ist immer mit unterwegs und hat schon viel mitmachen müssen und sieht immer noch aus wie neu.
http://www.druckerzubehoer.de/shop/...RKABEL_KAB/subcatid/HDMI_KAB/site/1/lng/de_DE


----------



## xenix (11. November 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

es gibt bestimmt starke quali unterschiede ,ich habe eins mit ein bewegbaren stecker 2 gekauft und nach einigen tagen war schon ein bruch in einer der leitung. Also die Frage ob die was taugen ist garnet so verkehrt. aber günstig sind sie auf jedenfall


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

Da könnte man glatt 10 bestellen. mindestens 9 werden bestimmt funktionstüchtig geliefert. 2 Verrecken nach dem ersten Monat. Dann bleiben noch 7 die bestimmt zusammen 5 Jahre halten .
Nein spaß bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen. Ein einzelnes würde ich mir allerdings lieber nicht liefern lassen und zum täglichen Einsatz am PC oder Fernseher darf es ruhig mal n bissl teurer werden.


----------



## Thornscape (11. November 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also ich bleibe dabei, ich würde mir heute kein 1.3-Kabel mehr kaufen, wenn ich für den selben Preis auch 1.4a bekomme.


----------



## Mosed (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

Naja, also wenn man sich die Bewertungen anschaut...
An sich funktioniert das Kabel wohl (daher viele gute Bewertungen), aber wenn man spezielle Funktionen braucht, scheint so manches Kabel nicht die Leistung zu bringen.

Es kann auch zu billig sein. Wenn man für 1000€ einen Fernseher kauft, hat man auch noch was fürs Kabel...

Durch diesen Billig-Wahn ist es echt schwer geworden gute Ware zu erhalten. Habe für 5m Klinkenverlängerungskabel recht lange suchen müssen. Kostet mich nun 11€, aber dafür ist es mehrfach geschirmt, OFC und müsste was taugen. So ein Kabel gibts auch für 2€, aber taugt nix.

Klar muss man es nicht übertreiben. Lautsprecherkabel für 50€/Meter oder so ist Blödsinn. Aber zu billig gibt es auch.


----------



## Zsinj (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

Gute Kabel müssen nicht besonders teuer sein. Allerdings sollte man auch nicht das letzte vom Krabbeltisch kaufen. 

Außerdem sollte man auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten das der Fehler am Kabel liegen könnte. Ein funktionierendes Austauschkabel ist da immer sehr nützlich. Das gilt für billige und teure Kabel. Nicht zuletzt ist manch Nutzer auch zu ****** ein Kabel richtig einzustecken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

Nix gegen günstige Kabel, nur das HDMI schein wirklich billig zu sein ( Achtung Wortspiel ). Es ist seit 2008 im Angebot und bietet wahrscheinlich gerade noch HDMI 1.1 oder 1.2 auf kurze Distanz fehlerfrei.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also ich habe mir ein 3m HDMI Kabel für 4.99€ gekauft, und bin immer noch zufrieden mit dem Teil


----------



## Mosed (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Günstige Kabel: HDMI-Kabel ab 1,41 Euro inkl. Versand und optisches Kabel ab 2,05 Euro [Anzeige]*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nix gegen günstige Kabel, nur das HDMI schein wirklich billig zu sein ( Achtung Wortspiel )


 
Fraglich, dass allzu viele das Wortspiel verstehen. Selbst so manche Marketingleute kennen den Unterschied zwischen günstig und billig nicht. Siehe z.B. ältere Lidl-Werbung.


----------

